# Idlespannung zu niedrig



## reini (1 März 2019)

Hallo zusammen

Bin gerade an einer Sortieranlage und komme mit der Profibus Fehlersuche nicht mehr weiter.

DP Teilnehmer

- 1x S7-400
- 13 x SEW FU's 
- 2 x Datalogic Scanner
- 2 x DP/Asi Link
- 1 x ET200
- 1 x Repeater

Es sind mehrere Signalpegel zu tief, 0.77V Idlespannung, Telegrammwiederholungen und schlechte Signale.

Habe um den Fehler einzugrenzen bei den ersten 3 Teilnehmer das Profibuskabel mit neuen Profibussteckern fliegend neu verlegt und an beiden Enden den Abschluss auf ON gestellt.

Trotzdem beträgt die Idlespannung immer noch 0.77V.

Gibt es noch andere Faktoren warum die Idlespannung zu niedrig ist?

Wäre froh um einige Tipps.

Danke.

Gruss Reini


----------



## PN/DP (2 März 2019)

Welche Geräte sind der erste und der letzte Teilnehmer? Vielleicht speisen die die Abschlußwiderstände nicht mit 5V (an Pin 5+6).

Harald


----------



## reini (2 März 2019)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Welche Geräte sind der erste und der letzte Teilnehmer? Vielleicht speisen die die Abschlußwiderstände nicht mit 5V (an Pin 5+6).



Das erste Gerät ist ein Siemens Panel, das letzte ein DP/ASi Link.

Gruss Reini


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (2 März 2019)

Hallo reini,
wir sind ein Firma die sich mit der Fehlersuche in Feldbussen und Netzwerken beschäftigen. Eine Möglichkeit ist ein nicht bestromter Busabschluss. Das scheint mir nicht der Fall zu sein, sondern ein Treiber ist defekt, das schein mir eher wahrscheinlich. ( Auf Grund der schlechten Pegel) Bitte immer ein Gerät abziehen, wenn die Idlespannung dann ok. ist das Gerät zu wechseln.  Es gehen auch die Pegel hoch.  Wenn nicht, das Gerät wieder anstecken und das nächste Gerät nehmen. Man kann es auch finden wenn man die Osziloskopbilder nach der Reihenfolge sortiert. 
Viel Glück bei der Suche.
Wenn Du nicht weiter kommst lass, Dir am Montag ein Angebot über die Fehlersuche von uns zusenden.
Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
https://i-v-g.de/


----------



## reini (2 März 2019)

Hallo Hans-Ludwig
Hallo Harald

Der bestromte Profibusabschluss vom Panel war nicht io, habe einen Terminator nach dem Panel installiert.
Die Idlespannung schwankt jetzt zwischen 0.85-1.1V.

Ein defektes MFP21D Profibusmodul war die Ursache für die schlechten Signalpegel.

Die Anlage läuft jetzt wieder. 

Was würdet ihr mit dem Panel machen?
Der bestromte Busabschluss wird jetzt am Terminator ausgeführt.
Panel ersetzen oder drin lassen?

Danke.

Gruss Reini


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (2 März 2019)

Hallo reini,
Da stimmt noch etwas nicht. Die Idlespannung darf nicht schwanken,
Ob es das Panal ist bekommst Du mit dem Versuch raus wie schn beschrieben.


----------



## Blockmove (2 März 2019)

reini schrieb:


> Der bestromte Profibusabschluss vom Panel war nicht io, habe einen Terminator nach dem Panel installiert.
> Die Idlespannung schwankt jetzt zwischen 0.85-1.1V.
> 
> Ein defektes MFP21D Profibusmodul war die Ursache für die schlechten Signalpegel.
> ...



Irgendwie würde ich sagen, dass da die Welt noch nicht i.O. ist.
Mal alles austecken und Step-by-Step wieder einstecken und jeweils am letzten Teilnehmer die Terminierung aktivieren.
Ich hab da eher die Verkabelung bzw. nen Profibusstecker im Verdacht.
Das Panel würde ich zumindest mal versuchsweise tauschen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## PN/DP (2 März 2019)

In Deiner Teilnehmerliste in #1 ist gar kein Panel??

Ob das Panel für die Schwankungen verantwortlich ist kannst Du leicht testen - einfach abziehen. Falls die DP-Schnittstelle des Panels stört, dann kannst Du es natürlich nicht am Bus lassen. Was ist das für ein Panel? Hat das Panel noch andere Schnittstellen (PN?), dann kannst Du es ggf. an einer anderen Anlage verwenden, wo die DP-Schnittstelle nicht gebraucht wird. Falls Du zur Zeit kein Ersatzpanel hast, kannst Du zwischen das Panel und den Bus einen Repeater setzen.

Harald


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (2 März 2019)

Hans-Ludwig schrieb:


> Hallo reini,
> Da stimmt noch etwas nicht. Die Idlespannung darf nicht schwanken,
> Ob es das Panal ist bekommst Du mit dem Versuch raus wie schon beschrieben. Es geht auch wenn man die Busabschlüsse versetzt,



Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
https://i-v-g.de/


----------



## reini (2 März 2019)

Hallo Hans-Ludwig



Hans-Ludwig schrieb:


> Bitte immer ein Gerät abziehen, wenn die Idlespannung dann ok. ist das Gerät zu wechseln.  Es gehen auch die Pegel hoch.  Wenn nicht, das Gerät wieder anstecken und das nächste Gerät nehmen



Kann ein defektes Gerät mitten im Strang (nicht am Anfang oder Ende) die Idlespannung beeinflussen?

Gruss Reini


----------



## reini (2 März 2019)

Hallo Hans-Ludwig
Hallo Blockmove
Hallo Harald

Mit dem Profibus Terminator konnten wir die Sortieranlage wieder in Betrieb nehmen.
Die schwankende Idlespannung passt mir auch nicht. Die Ursache muss noch gefunden werden!

Ursprüngliche Reihenfolge;

1x OP17 (Slave 4)
1x S7-400 (Slave 2)
1x SEW Movidrive mit M12 Profibus
6x SEW Movimot Motoren mit Profibusmodul (MFP21D)
1x Datalogic C-Box 300
1x Indusol Repeater mit zwei Messstellen
6 x SEW Movimot Motoren mit Profibusmodul (MFP21D)
1x Datalogic C-Box 300
2x DP/ASi Link
1 x ET200
1x SEW Movidrive mit M12 Profibus

Bei den Movimot Motoren mit Profibusmodul (MFP21D) habe ich keine Möglichkeit den Busabschluss für die Fehlersuche zu aktivieren.

Vom Repeater zum letzten SEW Movidrive (Busende) ist die Idlespannung in Ordnung.
Es betrifft also nur den Strang vom OP17 (Anfang) zum Repeater.

Habe die ersten 3 Teilnehmer mit neuen Kabeln & Profibusstecker angeschlossen, den Bus am Movidrive getrennt und es hatte keinen Einfluss auf die Idlespannung!
1x OP17 (Slave 4)
1x S7-400 (Slave 2)
1x SEW Movidrive mit M12 Profibus

Somit hatte ich einen bestromten Busabschluss am OP17 und am SEW Movidrive. 
Darum kann ich die Kabel und Stecker ausschliessen.

Ich könnte doch den Profibusstecker vom OP17 abziehen und wenn die Idlespannung dann nicht mehr schwankt, liegt es am OP 17, oder?

Danke.

Gruss Reini


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (2 März 2019)

reini schrieb:


> Hallo Hans-Ludwig
> Hallo Blockmove
> Hallo Harald
> 
> ...



Hallo reini,

Im Grunde können es alle drei sein. Was macht die Idlespannung wenn Du das Op 17 vom Bus weg nimmst. Du hast ja einen Busabschluss, der bestritt ist. Wenn es jetzt gut ist ist es das Op17
Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
https://i-v-g.de/


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 März 2019)

Hallo Reini,

unabhängig von deinem jetzigen Busproblem solltest du dir mittelfristig ​um Ersatz für das OP17 Gedanken machen. Entweder noch mal ein Ersatzgerät besorgen und es auch projektieren und testen können (jede belegte Taste!), oder schon mal die Migration auf ein aktuelles Panel vorbereiten. Letzteres wäre zu bevorzugen. Bei den OP17 stirbt auch gerne mal das Display oder die Tastatur. Diese Panels haben ganz einfach ihr Lebensende erreicht.


----------



## reini (3 März 2019)

Hallo Harald



PN/DP schrieb:


> In Deiner Teilnehmerliste in #1 ist gar kein Panel??



Das Panel hat die Adresse 4.



PN/DP schrieb:


> Hat das Panel noch andere Schnittstellen (PN?), dann kannst Du es  ggf. an einer anderen Anlage verwenden, wo die DP-Schnittstelle nicht  gebraucht wird



Das Panel hat nur die DP Schnittstelle. Sollten noch 1 Stück Ersatz haben.



PN/DP schrieb:


> Falls Du zur Zeit kein Ersatzpanel hast, kannst Du  zwischen das Panel und den Bus einen Repeater setzen.



Gute Idee. Helmholz hat einen kleinen Repeater (gleiche Form wie ein Profibusstecker)
Der Sorter wird meistens über das Leitsytem gestartet, eher selten vor Ort am Panel.
Sollten die Idlespannung Schwankungen durch das Panel verursacht werden, werde ich das Panel ausgeschaltet lassen bis das neue Panel konfiguriert ist.

Gruss Reini


----------



## reini (4 März 2019)

Hallo zusammen

Habe heute das OP17 vom Profibus getrennt und danach wurde keine Warnung "Idlespannung zu niedrig (0.85V)" mehr gemeldet (Profitrace Messgerät)

Zudem hat das rote Blinken von der Bus LED am Repeater aufgehört.

Ich werde somit das OP17 ersetzten.

Danke.

Gruss Reini


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (5 März 2019)

reini schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Habe heute das OP17 vom Profibus getrennt und danach wurde keine Warnung "Idlespannung zu niedrig (0.85V)" mehr gemeldet (Profitrace Messgerät)
> 
> ...




Hallo  Reini,
Jetzt hast Du es bald geschaft, Der Grund für den Defekt liegt in der hohen EMV Belastung. Entweder sind es zu hohe Schirmströme oder zu hohe Spannungen, Bitte lege eine Schirmstromenentlastungsleitung zum nächsten Teilnehmer und lege den Schirm mit einer Erdungsschelle am Bedienpanal auf Masse. 
Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
https://i-v-g.de/


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (5 März 2019)

Hallo Hans-Ludwig,

ich muss dazu mal zwei Fragen fragen  .

Ist das Symptom "zu niedrige Idlespannung"
typisch für das Panel oder ist es allgemein gültig?

Du verwendest vermutlich nicht ohne Grund den
Begriff " Schirmstromenentlastungsleitung" und
nicht "Potenzialausgleich". Wir verlegen hierbei
immer einen Potenzialausgleich in grün-gelb.
Ist das richtig oder falsch?


​​Gruß, Onkel


----------



## reini (5 März 2019)

Hans-Ludwig schrieb:


> Entweder sind es zu hohe Schirmströme oder zu hohe Spannungen, Bitte lege eine Schirmstromenentlastungsleitung zum nächsten Teilnehmer und lege den Schirm mit einer Erdungsschelle am Bedienpanal auf Masse.



Hallo Hans-Ludwig

Habe 12mA Schirmstrom im Schaltschrank zwischen der CPU (Montageplatte) und dem Panel (Türe) gemessen. Die anderen Schirmströme sind weniger. 
Zwischen der Schaltschrank Türe und der Montageplatte ist keine HF Verbindung vorhanden, sondern eine gelb/grüne PE Litze (2.5 oder 4mm2)
Werde morgen das Panel über das Indusol Multi Frequenz Leiterseil mit der Montageplatte verbinden, den Schirmstrom nochmals messen und ev. das (defekte) Panel nochmals anschliessen und die Idlespannung anschauen.
Kürzlich wurden in der Nähe einige 3x380V Kabel zurück gezogen und das Profibuskabel lag mehrere Tage parallel neben dem Leistungskabel.
Vielleicht war das die Ursache / Auslöser. Keine Ahnung.


Gruss Reini


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (6 März 2019)

reini schrieb:


> Hallo Hans-Ludwig
> 
> Habe 12mA Schirmstrom im Schaltschrank zwischen der CPU (Montageplatte) und dem Panel (Türe) gemessen. Die anderen Schirmströme sind weniger.
> Zwischen der Schaltschrank Türe und der Montageplatte ist keine HF Verbindung vorhanden, sondern eine gelb/grüne PE Litze (2.5 oder 4mm2)
> ...



Hallo Reini,
Der Schirmstrom von 12mA  reicht meiner Meinung nach noch nicht für diesen Effekt aus.  Es muss noch was anderes sein, was wir noch nicht gelesen haben.

Schirmstromentlastungsleitung finde ich treffender. Es reicht für Altanlagen in der Regel  aus.


Potentialausgleich beschreibt nicht die Methode. Sternerdung, Maschenerde usw.  ,  das macht mehr Sinn bei Neuanlagen


Hans Ludwig Göhringer
https://i-v-g.de


----------



## reini (6 März 2019)

Hans-Ludwig schrieb:


> Der Schirmstrom von 12mA  reicht meiner Meinung nach noch nicht für diesen Effekt aus.  Es muss noch was anderes sein, was wir noch nicht gelesen haben.



Hallo Hans-Ludwig
Habe eine HF Verbindung zwischen dem Panel und der Montageplatte angeschlossen --> gleiches Fehlerbild.
Sobald die 24V vom Panel zugeschaltet sind schwankt die Idlespannung.
Beim Abhängen der 24V hat sich der komplette Printklemmblock am Panel gelöst. Vielleicht war auf dem Print etwas nicht io.
Werden das Panel ersetzten.

Gruss Reini


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (6 März 2019)

reini schrieb:


> Hallo Hans-Ludwig
> Habe eine HF Verbindung zwischen dem Panel und der Montageplatte angeschlossen --> gleiches Fehlerbild.
> Sobald die 24V vom Panel zugeschaltet sind schwankt die Idlespannung.
> Beim Abhängen der 24V hat sich der komplette Printklemmblock am Panel gelöst. Vielleicht war auf dem Print etwas nicht io.
> ...



Hallo Reini,

Der Treiber vom Panal ist defekt. Das Panal muss gewechselt werden.  Die Ursache für den defekten Treiber sind Schirmstöme oder Überspannungen.  Damit Dir das nicht gleich wieder defekt geht ist die  Schirmstromentlastungsleitung zu legen und der Schirm kurz vor dem Gerät auf Masse zu legen.
HANS Ludwig Göhringer


----------



## reini (6 März 2019)

Hans-Ludwig schrieb:


> Der Treiber vom Panal ist defekt. Das Panal muss gewechselt werden.  Die Ursache für den defekten Treiber sind Schirmstöme oder Überspannungen.  Damit Dir das nicht gleich wieder defekt geht ist die  Schirmstromentlastungsleitung zu legen und der Schirm kurz vor dem Gerät auf Masse zu legen.



Hallo Hans-Ludwig

Bin nicht sicher ob ich das mit der Schirmstromentlastungsleitung richtig verstanden habe.

Ein Multifrequenz-Leiterseil von der Schaltschrank Montageplatte dem Profibuskabel entlang zum Panel (Türe) verlegen und dann das Leiterseil am PE Anschluss vom Panel anschliessen?


Gruss Reini


----------



## Blockmove (6 März 2019)

reini schrieb:


> Hallo Hans-Ludwig
> 
> Bin nicht sicher ob ich das mit der Schirmstromentlastungsleitung richtig verstanden habe.
> 
> ...



Das Thema Potentialausgleich ist ein weites Feld 
Wenn du z.B. nur ne 4mm²-Zuleitung hast, hilft dir ne Ausgleichsleitung zum Schaltschrank nicht wirklich.
Wir haben bei unseren neuen Linien ein engmaschiges Potentialausgleichssystem, das alle Anlagen- und Gebäudeteile einbezieht.
Damit treten deutlich weniger Probleme auf.
Die Kontrolle mit der Leckstromzange ist trotzdem notwendig.
So manches mal erlebt man da trotzdem eine Überraschung.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (6 März 2019)

reini schrieb:


> Hallo Hans-Ludwig
> 
> Bin nicht sicher ob ich das mit der Schirmstromentlastungsleitung richtig verstanden habe.
> 
> ...



Hallo Reini,

Schon sehr gut.
Zum ersten wirst du die DP Leitung kurz vor dem Slave auf der Montagetafel erden, und das bitte an beiden Enden.  Beide Erdunspunkte (Montagetafel) wird dann mit dem Leiterseil vebunden. Das Leiterseil wird am Kabelkanal mit  Befrstigungsblöcken befestigt.
Wenn ich nächste Woche im Büro bin könnte ich Dir noch eins Skitze zusenden
Hans Ludwig Göhringer
https://i-v-g.de/


----------



## wollvieh (6 März 2019)

Stellt doch einfach um auf Ethercat. ;-)


----------



## Blockmove (6 März 2019)

wollvieh schrieb:


> Stellt doch einfach um auf Ethercat. ;-)



Aber dann auch mit LWL


----------



## reini (7 März 2019)

Hans-Ludwig schrieb:


> Zum ersten wirst du die DP Leitung kurz vor dem Slave auf der Montagetafel erden, und das bitte an beiden Enden.  Beide Erdunspunkte (Montagetafel) wird dann mit dem Leiterseil vebunden. Das Leiterseil wird am Kabelkanal mit  Befrstigungsblöcken befestigt.




Hallo Hans-Ludwig

Welche zusätzlichen FE Verbindungen sind gemäss Skizze notwendig/ zu empfehlen und welche nicht?

Gruss Reini


----------



## reini (7 März 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wir haben bei unseren neuen Linien ein engmaschiges Potentialausgleichssystem, das alle Anlagen- und Gebäudeteile einbezieht.



Hallo Blockmove

Habt ihr die Buskabel Schirme beim Schaltschrank Eintritt grossflächig aufgelegt?
Bei diesem Thema sind sich viele nicht einig.
Habe gelesen das der Schirm nur dann grossflächig aufgelegt werden soll wenn das Gerät intern die Störstöme nicht ableiten kann.

Gruss Reini


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 März 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Aber dann auch mit LWL


Dann hat aber das Panel gar keine Masseverbindung mehr, wenn die Klemmen der Stromversorgung sich auflösen  . Vielleicht sollte man an diesem Punkt noch mal ansetzen. Eventuell war ja nur eine kalte Lötstelle für die Potenzialverschiebung verantwortlich?

Ist es nicht ein ganz klein wenig übertrieben, zwischen Montageplatte und Schaltschranktüre eine "Schirmstromentlastungsleitung" zu verlegen? Was will man denn dann außerhalb des Schrankes oder zwischen Gebäuden noch alles veranstalten? Ein großflächige Erdung bei Schaltschrankeintritt und eine "Schirmstromentlastungsleitung" zwischen Schaltschränken und ggf. auch zwischen Gebäuden sollte man allerdings vorsehen.


----------



## Blockmove (8 März 2019)

@Onkel
Du hast heute das Problem, dass einfach (zu)viele hochfrequente Störer verbaut sind.
FU, NC, LED-Beleuchtung, ...
Über einen „normalen“ PE funktioniert der Potentialausgleich einfach nicht mehr richtig.
Schirmströme war früher selten ein Problem. Heute sieht es da ganz anders aus.
Man sieht ja auch wieviele Firmen das mittlerweile als Geschäftsidee entdeckt haben 

Gruß Blockmove


----------



## reini (8 März 2019)

In unserem Schaltschrank sind normale PE Litzen angeschlossen.
Darum wären doch die zusätzlichen Verbindungen Nr. 4-7 mit einem Masseband sinnvoll, oder? 

Gruss Reini


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 März 2019)

reini schrieb:


> In unserem Schaltschrank sind normale PE Litzen angeschlossen.
> Darum wären doch die zusätzlichen Verbindungen Nr. 4-7 mit einem Masseband sinnvoll, oder?
> 
> Gruss Reini



Auf jedem Fall!!!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 März 2019)

Jetzt erklärt mir mal bitte, was ihr außerhalb des Schaltschrankes alles veranstaltet, oder veranstalten würdet? Busausdehnungen gehen auch mal über hunderte von Metern über Kupfer. Ich habe noch nie in einem Schaltschrank gesehen, dass die Kabel alle drei Meter großflächig geerdet wurden. Bei Ein- und Austritt aus dem Schaltschrank macht es Sinn, keine Frage. An manchen Busteilnehmern sind u.a. hierfür auch Erdungsschellen vorgesehen, wie z.Bsp. an Frequenzumrichtern. Dort macht es auch Sinn. Aber an gewöhnlichen I/Os oder Panels ist das normalerweise nicht der Fall. Irgendwo muss es mit den Schutzmaßnahmen auch mal genug sein.​
@reini,
wie lange war eigentlich das OP17 im Einsatz, bevor es zu dem bedauerlichen Fehler kam? Wie verhält es sich mit dem Ersatzgerät?


----------



## reini (9 März 2019)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Jetzt erklärt mir mal bitte, was ihr ausserhalb des Schaltschrankes alles veranstaltet, oder veranstalten würdet?



Die aktuellsten Erkenntnisse über den Funktionspotentialausgleich/Schirmung von PROFIBUS und PROFINET sind hier sehr gut beschrieben.
Potentialausgleich Seite 49 -67.
https://de.profibus.com/index.php?eID=dumpFile&t=f&f=72997&token=559a5d8620485913b03ee584f096429ad79bd857

Bei Altanlagen konnten wir die EMV Störungen minimieren indem wir kontrolliert haben ob die Kabeltrasse/Kabelkanäle zwischen den Schaltschränken untereinander verbunden sind und jeder Profibusteilnehmer über die Montageplatte oder am Gerät mit dem Kabeltrasse über ein Masseband verbunden ist.

Das Schirmauflegen im Schaltschrankeintritt/Austritt ist bei Altanlagen schwer nachzurüsten und wird aktuell nur bei Geräten empfohlen welche die eingekoppelte Störung nicht über das Gerät ableiten können.




Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie in einem Schaltschrank gesehen, dass die Kabel  alle drei Meter grossflächig geerdet wurden.



Habe ich auch noch nie gesehen. Im Schaltschrank sollten die Profibus Teilnehmer eine niederimpedante Verbindung zur Montagplatte haben.



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> wie lange war eigentlich das OP17 im Einsatz, bevor es zu dem  bedauerlichen Fehler kam? Wie verhält es sich mit dem  Ersatzgerät?



Das OP17 war ca. 15 Jahre im Einsatz. Das Ersatzgerät wird eingebaut sobald wir den Schaltschrank mit den Massebändern nachgerüstet haben.
Die Profibusprobleme hatten wir erst als die Leistungskabel parallel/gekreuzt zum Profibuskabel im Kabeltrasse lagen (nach dem Rückbau einer Anlage)  
Jetzt liegen die Kabel wieder getrennt im Kabeltrasse.

Gruss Reini


----------



## Blockmove (9 März 2019)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Aber an gewöhnlichen I/Os oder Panels ist das normalerweise nicht der Fall. Irgendwo muss es mit den Schutzmaßnahmen auch mal genug sein.​



Deshalb habe ich mir eine Schirmstrommesszange zugelegt.
Gerade weil an manchen IOs (z.B. ET200S) standradmässig keine Schirmauflagen vorhanden sind, wird hier das Thema Schirm / Potentialausgleich vernachlässigt.
Aber gerade bei Profibus ist ein durchgängiger Potentialausgleich wichtig. Und wie man sieht, treten bei Umbauten oft im Nachhinein Probleme auf.
Daher einfach mal Schirm kontrollieren und Schirmströme messen.
Die Euros für die Messzange waren auf jedenfall gut angelegt.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (10 März 2019)

reini schrieb:


> Hallo Hans-Ludwig
> 
> Welche zusätzlichen FE Verbindungen sind gemäss Skizze notwendig/ zu empfehlen und welche nicht?
> 
> Gruss Reini




Hallo Reini,
gerne beantworte ich Dir Deine Fragen.

Erdungsklemmen 1,2,3 sind ok., und an der richtigen Stelle.
Leiterseil 4,5 sind ok.
Leiterseil 6,7 sind nicht notwendig, es reicht die vorhandene Funktionserde.


Zu anderen Fragen:
Ethercat in CU bringt keinen Vorteil aus Sicht der EMV.  Im Gegenteil. die EMV Probleme sind wesentlich schwieriger zu finden. Die Kosten / Fehler steigen um Faktor 10.
Der Anteil der EMV Probleme ist bei Profibus wie aus bei Ethercat und Profinet jeweils um die 50%.
Siehe Seite 11.
https://de.profibus.com/index.php?e...oken=559a5d8620485913b03ee584f096429ad79bd857 


Lieber Onkel Dagobert.

Wir haben nichts übertrieben. Wir wissen ein Treiber ist defekt. (keine kalte Lötstelle) Das kommt durch zu höhe Schirmströme (Die Schirmströme, hat sich später ergeben liegen vermutlich nicht im kritischen Bereich, wenn man die richtigen Messmittel verwendet. Wir verwenden ein Stromzange die zeigt bei 200 kHz noch 30% an. Es bleiben also noch Fragen offen.)  oder Spannungen. Dagegen haben wir Massnahmen eingeleitet, damit es kein zweites mal auftritt.  Wir haben aus die Situation reagiert, weil offensichtlich etwas übersehen wurde und keinen Aktionismus vorgeschlagen.
Was wir nicht wissen ist, was ist in dem Unterverteilerschrank noch eingebaut ist, wo ist der Schrank  befestigt, ist der Bediener statisch aufgeladen, ist es das Orginal Panal, oder wurde es schon mal repariert, usw. Es bleiben viele Fragen offen.

Wir empfehlen den Schirm *nicht* am Schaltschrank Eintritt zu erden, weil er möglicherweise mit dem Motorströmen verkoppelt wird, sonder kurz vor dem Gerät selber.  Es ist eine Frage vom Wording.

Auserhalb von Gebäuden ist Kupfer grundsätzlich nicht zu empfehlen.

Lieber Blockmove

Zu Deiner Geschäftsidee, musst Du bitte etwas genauer hinsehen, es lohn sich. Es gibt Firmen die präsentieren Ihre Geräte in dem Umfeld, wenn Sie dabei einen Fehler finden, haben Sie ein Gerät verkauft, und es gibt Firmen die mit Hochdruck verkaufen wollen und es gibt Firmen, die lösen tatsächlich die Probleme.  Alle mit der gleichen Idee, jedoch mit unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen.
Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
https://i-v-g.de/


----------



## wollvieh (10 März 2019)

Deshalb Ethercat mit Lichtwellenleitern, = 0 EMV Probleme .


----------



## reini (10 März 2019)

Hans-Ludwig schrieb:


> Erdungsklemmen 1,2,3 sind ok., und an der richtigen Stelle.
> Leiterseil 4,5 sind ok.



Hallo Hans-Ludwig
Die Profibusschirmklemme Nr. 3 kann als einzige kurz vor dem Gerät (Panel) grossflächig aufgelegt werden und ist einfach realisierbar.
Nr. 1 & 2 können wegen den Platzverhältnissen nicht kurz vor dem Gerät (CPU) realisiert werden, eher Nähe Schaltschrankeintritt und sind aufgrund der Kabellänge/Verlegung schwer nach zu rüsten.
Würden die zusätzlichen Verbindungen 3,4 und 5 das neue Panel auch bei hohen Schirmströmen schützen? 




Hans-Ludwig schrieb:


> Leiterseil 6,7 sind nicht notwendig, es reicht die vorhandene Funktionserde.



Am Terminator sind zwei PE Anschlüsse vorhanden.
Soll ich beide Anschlüsse verdrahten?
Muss ein Anschluss mit dem Leiterseil (niederimpedant) verdrahtet werden oder genügt die 1.5mm2 PE Litze? 



Hans-Ludwig schrieb:


> Was wir nicht wissen ist, was ist in dem Unterverteilerschrank noch  eingebaut ist, wo ist der Schrank  befestigt, ist der Bediener statisch  aufgeladen, ist es das Orginal Panal, oder wurde es schon mal repariert,  usw.



Im Unterverteilerschrank ist ein ET200S und zwei DP/ASi Link eingebaut (keine Schirmauflage bei Schaltschrank Eintritt)
Dazwischen sind mehrere SEW Movimot Motoren installiert.
Die Schränke befinden sich alle auf einem Metallpodest.
Das Panel ist das Original.

Gruss Reini


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (10 März 2019)

Hallo Reini,
Der aktive Busabschluss kann so bleiben wie er ist.
Ist da noch ein Lüfter im Schrank?
Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
https://i-v-g.de/


----------



## reini (10 März 2019)

Hans-Ludwig schrieb:


> Der aktive Busabschluss kann so bleiben wie er ist.



Hallo Hans-Ludwig

Super danke.



Hans-Ludwig schrieb:


> Ist da noch ein Lüfter im Schrank?



Nein, im Schrank hats keinen Lüfter. Es hat zwei grosse 63A Leistungsschutzschalter (380V für Unterverteilerschränke)

Gruss Reini


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (10 März 2019)

Hallo Reine,

jetzt ist klar warum der Treiber gestorben ist.  "63 A Leistungsschalter"
Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
https://i-v-g.de/


----------



## reini (11 März 2019)

Hans-Ludwig schrieb:


> jetzt ist klar warum der Treiber gestorben ist.  "63 A Leistungsschalter"



Hallo Hans-Ludwig

Wir haben 4 baugleiche Anlagen (15 Jahre in Betrieb) und hatten erst jetzt ein defektes Panel.
Vielleicht habe ich darum die 63 A Leistungsschalter nicht speziell erwähnt.

Der höchste Schirmstrom auf der Anlage von ca. 12mA wurde am Profibuskabel zwischen der CPU und dem Panel gemessen (Leckstromzange EMCheck[SUP]®[/SUP] LSMZ I)

Wie kann ich das neue Panel am einfachsten schützen? Das Konzept wird dann auf allen 4 Anlagen nachgerüstet.

Die Profibusschirmklemmen Nr. 1 & 2 können nur in der Nähe von den beiden Leistungsschalter nachgerüstet werden. Darum eher nicht so optimal, oder?

Sind diese zusätzlichen Verbindungen ausreichend um das Panel schützen?

Masseband Nr. 4 = Verbindung Kabeltrasse - Montageplatte 
Masseband Nr. 5 = Verbindung Montageplatte - Türe
 Profibusschirmklemmen Nr.3 = grossflächiges Auflegen vom Schirm kurz vor dem Panel


Gruss Reini


----------



## PN/DP (11 März 2019)

Hans-Ludwig schrieb:


> jetzt ist klar warum der Treiber gestorben ist.  "63 A Leistungsschalter"


Mit "Treiber" meinst Du die RS485-Treiber-IC? Ich habe in mehr als 20 Jahren Umgang mit RS485/Profibus noch nie erlebt, daß so ein IC kaputt ging, nur weil das Profibuskabel direkt neben einem nicht abgeschirmten Motorkabel lag oder weil im Schaltschrank auch noch "mickrige" 63A-LS verbaut sind. (Hast Du dem Reini sein OP17 untersucht oder bist Du bei ihm vor Ort?)

@Reini
Hast Du mal den Profibusstecker am OP17 gegen einen neuen Stecker ausgetauscht?

Harald


----------



## reini (11 März 2019)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Hast Du mal den Profibusstecker am OP17 gegen einen neuen Stecker ausgetauscht?



Hallo Harald

Ja, habe zu Testzwecken einen neuen Profibusstecker eingebaut.
Das Fehlerbild war das gleiche.
Das neue Panel ist konfiguriert, aber noch nicht eingebaut.
Will zuerst noch den Schrank optimieren (EMV) 

Gruss Reini


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 März 2019)

> jetzt ist klar warum der Treiber gestorben ist.  "63 A Leistungsschalter"



Diese Aussage habe ich auch nicht so ganz verstanden. Wir haben viele Anlagen z.B. in Molkereien mit einigen Profibusteilnehmern
und >100A-200A LS Schalter aber keine Ausfälle.

Ich meine damit, man kann einen LS-Schalter nicht als schuldigen hinstellen, nur aufgrund der Tatsache, dass er vorhanden ist.
Ursache kann doch alles mögliche sein, von Überspannungsschaden oder einfach Altersschwäche. Ein Optokoppler ist immerhin ein Verschleißteil


----------



## Blockmove (11 März 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Diese Aussage habe ich auch nicht so ganz verstanden. Wir haben viele Anlagen z.B. in Molkereien mit einigen Profibusteilnehmern
> und >100A-200A LS Schalter aber keine Ausfälle.
> 
> Ich meine damit, man kann einen LS-Schalter nicht als schuldigen hinstellen, nur aufgrund der Tatsache, dass er vorhanden ist.
> Ursache kann doch alles mögliche sein, von Überspannungsschaden oder einfach Altersschwäche. Ein Optokoppler ist immerhin ein Verschleißteil



Das hat mich auch verwundert.
Nur die Anwesenheit eines 63A-LS erklärt doch nicht die Probleme.
Wenn's danach geht, dann dürfte bei uns fast nix laufen


----------



## Indu-Sol (12 März 2019)

Hallo Reini,


  auf Basis der im Chat gemachten Angaben zum Fehlerbild würden auch wir eher ein Gerät für die abweichende Idlespannung verantwortlich machen, als den 12 mA Schirmstrom.


  Wir empfehlen unseren Kunden erst ab 40 mA Maßnahmen zur Reduzierung zur ergreifen. Die Höhe des Schleifenwiderstandes wäre hier noch interessant, denn 12 mA bei einem hohen Schleifenwiderstand sind EMV-gefährlicher als 12 mA bei einem geringen Schleifenwiderstand. Die Empfehlung zum Schirmschleifenwiderstand liegt bei < 0,6 Ohm. Im Zuge dieser Messung würde auch gleich die Güte des Potentialausgleiches getestet, so dass die Frage beantwortet werden kann, ob ein Schirmentlastungsleiter notwendig wäre, oder nicht. Von der Notwendigkeit eines „Schirmentlastungsleiters“ sollte man heute aber nicht mehr reden, denn dieser sollte in der Nähe der geschirmten PROFIBUS-Leitung verlegt werden. Das zieht aber wiederum eine Reihe von anderen Problemen nach sich. Die PNO hat deshalb erst vor kurzem entsprechende Passagen aus allen technischen Unterlagen entfernt. 
Grundsätzlich: Wir empfehlen Ihnen den Potentialausgleich zu verbessern durch einen entsprechenden Leiter. Am besten ein Leiter zur Verbesserung des Potentialausgleiches und kein Schirmentlastungsleiter. 
Haben Sie schon mal vom vermaschten Potentialausgleichsystem gehört? Das wäre die optimale Lösung. https://www.indu-sol.com/produkte/emv/emv-richtlinie

Hier auch die Aufzeichnung des Webinars zum Thema "Vermaschter Potentialausgleich". https://register.gotowebinar.com/recording/2447630924138717955

MfG René Heidl


----------



## reini (12 März 2019)

Indu-Sol schrieb:


> auf Basis der im Chat gemachten Angaben zum Fehlerbild würden auch wir eher ein Gerät für die abweichende Idlespannung verantwortlich machen, als den 12 mA Schirmstrom.



Hallo Indusol

Das Panel (OP17) ist die Ursache für die schwankende Idlespannung.
Aktuell ist kein Panel angeschlossen und die Idlespannung ist stabil.



Indu-Sol schrieb:


> Die Höhe des Schleifenwiderstandes wäre hier noch interessant, denn 12 mA bei einem hohen Schleifenwiderstand sind EMV-gefährlicher als 12 mA bei einem geringen Schleifenwiderstand. Die Empfehlung zum Schirmschleifenwiderstand liegt bei < 0,6 Ohm.



Alle Profibuskabel im Schaltschrank haben einen Schleifenwiderstand < 0.6 Ohm. Im Feld hat es 5 Kabel mit einem Wert >1500 Ohm. Grund -->  keine EMV Kabelverschraubung. 




Indu-Sol schrieb:


> Wir empfehlen Ihnen den Potentialausgleich zu verbessern durch einen entsprechenden Leiter. Am besten ein Leiter zur Verbesserung des Potentialausgleiches und kein Schirmentlastungsleiter.



Was ist der Unterschied zwischen "Leiter zur Verbesserung des Potentialausgleiches" und "Schirmentlastungsleiter"?




Indu-Sol schrieb:


> Haben Sie schon mal vom vermaschten Potentialausgleichsystem gehört?



Ja, habe mich mit der Thematik bereits ein wenig befasst.


In dem PNO-Dokument wird eine zusätzliche Schirmauflage (zusätzlich zu der welche das Gerät liefert) nur dann vorgeschrieben, wenn das entsprechende Gerät den Leitungsschirm nicht über das Gerät erdet. In diesem Fall muss vor dem Gerät der Schirm anderweitig kontaktiert werden.

Haben Sie bereits Erfahrungen gemacht bei welchen Geräten der Schirm zusätzlich aufgelegt werden sollte? (Panel usw.) 

Gruss Reini


----------



## Senator42 (12 März 2019)

> "die RS485-Treiber-IC"

das IC (Modbus-RT) wurde mal geschrottet indem der FU mit aktiver Reglerfreigabe von den 230 bzw. 400V getrennt wurde.
Die Masse (Schirm) war nicht aufgelegt.
Habe dann Schirm auf GND gelegt und an A/B und A/GND und B/GND je einen 30V Varistor angeschlossen.


----------



## Plan_B (12 März 2019)

reini schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen "Leiter zur Verbesserung des Potentialausgleiches" und "Schirmentlastungsleiter"?



Gute Frage! Interessiert mich jetzt auch.
Spontan hätte ich gesagt: "Schirmentlastungsleiter" umgeht die Begrifflichkeit "Potentialausgleich" mit seinen Mindestquerschnitten.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 März 2019)

reini schrieb:


> Ein defektes MFP21D Profibusmodul war die Ursache für die schlechten Signalpegel.
> 
> Die Anlage läuft jetzt wieder. ..



Nur noch mal zum besseren Verständnis. Das MFP21D war die Ursache für einen Anlagenstillstand?
Mit der defekten Schnittstelle des OP17 lief die Anlage noch? Der Defekt am OP17 wurde somit nur nebenbei bei der Fehlersuche gefunden?​


----------



## reini (12 März 2019)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Nur noch mal zum besseren Verständnis. Das MFP21D war die Ursache für einen Anlagenstillstand?



Nein, die Ursache für den Stillstand war die zu tiefe Idlespannung. 




Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Mit der defekten Schnittstelle des OP17 lief die Anlage noch?



Erst nach dem Einbau vom aktiven Busabschluss lief die Anlage wieder an (vorher was das OP17 der erste Teilnehmer)


Gruss Reini


​


----------



## Indu-Sol (14 März 2019)

Hallo Reini,



reini schrieb:


> Alle Profibuskabel im Schaltschrank haben einen Schleifenwiderstand < 0.6 Ohm.



  Sehr gut! Vielen Dank für die Messung der Schleifenwiderstände auf den Schirmen - sehr professionell! Nun lassen sich die 12 mA gut einordnen und wir können erst einmal sagen, dass der Schirm funktioniert und die Signaladern vor Störspannungen geschützt sind. 

  Die EMCheck LSMZ hat ein RMS Messverfahren hinterlegt (anders als bei der ISMZ) und uns könnten damit sehr kurze Stromspitzen durch die Lappen gehen. Eine Schalthandlung des 63A Leistungsschalters könnte somit im Extremfall einen hohen Schirmstrom zur Folge haben, welcher dann das Gerät schädigen könnte (bei schlechtem Gerätedesign). Nun kann man Siemens sicherlich vieles vorwerfen und zutrauen, aber von EMV-festen Schaltungsdesign verstehen sie etwas. Ein Tipp: Mit der LSMZ könnten Sie kurze Stromspitzen nachweisen: Gehen Sie auf "hold max" und schalten den Schalter. Wenn Sie ein paar Ampere messen sollten, könnte das für das Gerät auf Dauer gefährlich werden. Ich halte es aber für unwahrscheinlich und gehe davon aus, dass solch eine Schalthandlung unter Last nicht so oft vorkommt.




reini schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen "Leiter zur Verbesserung des Potentialausgleiches" und "Schirmentlastungsleiter"?



  Schirmentlastungsleiter (SEL-freigewählte Abkürzung) versus Leiter zur Verbesserung des Potentialausgleich: wie ich schon geschrieben habe, orientiert sich der SEL an der Verlegung der PB-Leitung. Wenn Sie also vom Panel zum Schaltschrank z.B. einen PB-Leitungsweg von 20 m haben, weil Sie installationstechnisch ein paar Umwege gehen mussten, dann sollte der SEL die selbe Leitungsführung nehmen, wie die geschirmte PB-Leitung. Luftlinie sind es aber vielleicht nur 10 m. Einen Potentialausgleichsleiter sollten Sie auf direktem (im Vergleich zum SEL kürzeren) Wege verlegen. Der Potentialausgleichsleiter ist einfach die bessere Lösung.



reini schrieb:


> Haben Sie bereits Erfahrungen gemacht bei welchen Geräten der Schirm zusätzlich aufgelegt werden sollte? (Panel usw.)



  Ja, besonders bei Panels gibt es beim Einbau z.B. in die Schaltschranktür immer wieder das Problem, dass es dadurch zu keiner "natürlichen" Verbindung mit dem Potential der Tür kommt und damit der Schirm am Panel zwar mechanisch aufgelegt ist, aber am Ende in der Luft hängt. Das trifft auch oft auf Leistungsmessgeräte (Janitza oder PACK) zu. Siemens hat dann irgendwo an den Geräten eine Funktionserdungsschraube, oder -klemme, welche, wenn sie angeschlossen ist, diese Isolierung aufhebt. Viele Geräte betrifft das aber nicht. Auf die Schnelle fallen mir noch die Gateways vom HMS ein, oder Bosch-Rexroth-Geräte. Über die Schleifenwiderstandsmessung mit der EMCheck MWMZ bekommen Sie es aber einfach und zweifelsfrei heraus.


  MfG
René Heidl


----------



## reini (14 März 2019)

Hallo Indusol



Indu-Sol schrieb:


> Mit der LSMZ könnten Sie kurze Stromspitzen nachweisen: Gehen Sie auf "hold max" und schalten den Schalter. Wenn Sie ein paar Ampere messen sollten, könnte das für das Gerät auf Dauer gefährlich werden. Ich halte es aber für unwahrscheinlich und gehe davon aus, dass solch eine Schalthandlung unter Last nicht so oft vorkommt.



Ein 63A Leistungsschalter versorgt einen Unterverteiler mit 3x380V.
Die am Unterverteiler angehängten Förderer werden ab und zu unter Volllast gestoppt/geschaltet.
Der 63A Leistungsschalter bleibt immer drin.



Indu-Sol schrieb:


> Ja, besonders bei Panels gibt es beim Einbau z.B. in die Schaltschranktür immer wieder das Problem, dass es dadurch zu keiner "natürlichen" Verbindung mit dem Potential der Tür kommt und damit der Schirm am Panel zwar mechanisch aufgelegt ist, aber am Ende in der Luft hängt. Siemens hat dann irgendwo an den Geräten eine Funktionserdungsschraube, oder -klemme, welche, wenn sie angeschlossen ist, diese Isolierung aufhebt.



Die Funktionserdungsschraube vom Panel ist mit einer normalen 2.5mm2 gelb/grünen Litze mit der Montageplatte verbunden. 
Die Schaltschranktür ist ebenfalls mit einer 2.5mm2 Litze mit dem Schaltschrankrahmen verbunden.
Die mit der EMCheck MWMZ gemessenen PE Impedanzwerte sind tief.

Aufgrund vom Skin Effekt sind solche normalen PE Litzen eigentlich nicht geeignet, oder?

Sollten diese PE Litzen trotz ihrer tiefen Impedanzwerte durch breite Erdungsbänder zu ersetzt werden? 

Die CPU und das Panel haben nicht die gleiche Stromversorgung, sollte keine Rollen spielen.

Habe nochmals die Störung Revue passieren lassen;

Angefangen hat alles mit einer Scanner Profibus Störung.
Fehlerbild --> tiefe Signalpegel, Telegramm Wiederholungen, Anlage lief noch.

Dann habe ich mehrere Movimot Antriebe einzelnen stromlos gemacht, das Profibusmodul MFP21D entfernt und die Profibusanschlüsse kontrolliert.
Als ich alle Movimot Antriebe kontrolliert hatte, ist mir die Warnung "Idlespannung zu tief" aufgefallen.
Fehlerbild --> tiefe Signalpegel, Telegramm Wiederholungen, zu tiefe Idlespannung. Anlage lief nicht mehr an!

Habe dann Profibuskabel fliegend verlegt, einzelne Teilnehmer abgeschaltet und dann das defekte Profibusmodul MFP21D gefunden und ersetzt.
Fehlerbild --> Telegramm Wiederholungen, zu tiefe Idlespannung.

Aktiver Busabschluss installiert und den Abschlusswiderstand am Panel auf "Off" gestellt.
Fehlerbild --> schwankende Idlespannung, Anlage lief wieder an.

Panel stromlos geschaltet --> alles io.

Wieso wurde das Panel trotz der tiefen Schirmimpedanz während der Movimot Kontrolle zerstört?


Gruss Reini


----------



## Plan_B (14 März 2019)

Ich bin jz etwas zu faul den ganzen Thread nochmal zu lesen:
Wie schauts mit der Schirmauflage der Antriebe aus?
Ich hatte da vor Jahren an einer Anlage tüchtig Probleme mit den Felbussen (Profibus + ASi) weil der Schirm eines Motors (Torque mit Stromspitzen >350A) einseitig nicht richtig aufgelegt war. Das hat die Bus-Systeme komplett zum Absturz (ohne Schäden) gebracht.


----------



## reini (14 März 2019)

andy_ schrieb:


> Wie schauts mit der Schirmauflage der Antriebe aus?



Die Antriebe haben den FU und das Profibusmodul direkt am Motor. Es gibt nur den Profibusschirm zum Anschliessen.
Ohne EMV Kabelverschraubung haben einzelne Profibusschirme Kontakt, andere nicht.

Gruss Reini


----------



## reini (15 März 2019)

reini schrieb:


> Wieso wurde das Panel trotz der tiefen Schirmimpedanz während der Movimot Kontrolle zerstört?



Ist es möglich, dass aufgrund der fehlenden Profibus Schirmkontaktierung an einem Movimot Antrieb beim Aus/Einschalten eine Einkopplung auf dem A & B Leiter stattgefunden hat und dadurch das Panel am Busanfang beschädigt wurde?

Falls ja, werden wir bei allen Movimot Antrieben die EMV Kabelverschraubung einsetzen, bisher sind Standard Verschraubungen drin.

Gruss Reini


----------



## Indu-Sol (19 März 2019)

Hallo reini,



reini schrieb:


> Aufgrund vom Skin Effekt sind solche normalen PE Litzen eigentlich nicht geeignet, oder?



 Nun ja, Ihre aktuellen Messwerte der MWMZ zeigen, dass die vorhandene Leiterschleife eine „tiefe“ Impedanz (im kHz-Bereich) hat. Das ist schon mal positiv. Empfehlenswerter sind jedoch niederimpedante Verbindungen in der Erwartung, dass die Ströme auch höhere Frequenzen tragen könnten. Hier empfehlen wir beispielsweise hochflexible verzinnte Leiterseile, welche in der Struktur (Durchmesser der einzelnen Litzen) den Datenkabelschirmen sehr ähnlich sind.





reini schrieb:


> Sollten diese PE Litzen trotz ihrer tiefen Impedanzwerte durch breite Erdungsbänder zu ersetzt werden?


 
Allgemein ist im Umfeld von industriellen Datenkommunikationsnetzwerken der Einsatz von niederimpedanten Verbindungen zu empfehlen. Insbesondere dann, wenn zu erwarten ist, dass die Schirme von Datenkabeln als „Konkurrenzpotentialausgleich“ missbraucht werden. Je nach Anwendungsfall kann auch auf verzinnte Leiterseile zurückgegriffen werden.


----------



## reini (22 März 2019)

Hallo zusammen

Vielen Dank für eure Beiträge & Antworten.

Werde jetzt die SEW Movimot Antriebe mit einem zusätzlichen Leiterseil mit dem Kabelkanal verbinden. Aktuell sind die Antriebe auf einem Metallgestell montiert welches mit Schwingungsdämpfer (Gummi-Metall) am Boden befestigt ist. Dann werden die Schaltschrank-Türe-Kabelkanal Verbindungen mit einem Masseband nachgerüstet.
Zudem werden die EMV Kabelverschraubungen mit der Kontaktfeder eingebaut.

Gruss Reini


----------

